

Stanford's New Website Converts Your Photos to 3D - dskhatri
http://slashdot.org/articles/08/01/28/206251.shtml

======
dskhatri
There was PhotoSynth but that creates 3d photoscapes out of several
photographs (<http://labs.live.com/photosynth/>). Unfortunately but
predictably, their demo runs only on Windows :)

------
far33d
site seems down right now (or at least really slow).

Wasn't there a YC company doing this at some point? Is this one and the same
(since view3.com seems to redirect to the same very slow and/or down stanford
AI page)?

